# The Grand Hotel, Birmingham - 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 6, 2015)

*History:*
The currently abandoned Grand Hotel is a Grade II Listed Victorian Hotel located in the City of Birmingham. The building was designed by architect Thomson Plevins in a French Renaissance architectural style. Construction began in 1875 and the Hotel opened 4 years later in 1879. Shortly after, in 1890 the hotel operator fell into financial difficulties and the business was handed back to the owners Hortons Estate Ltd. The owners then decided to revamp the Hotel in order to make it more appealing to the luxury market and extensive interior renovations took place, extensions were also built at the rear under the instructions of architecture firm Marin & Chamberlain. These renovations included the building of the Grosvenor Room which boasts a stunning decorative plaster ceiling in Louis XIV style decorations.
The Hotel finally closed in 2002 and has been covered with scaffolding to protect the exterior stonework from falling onto pedestrians since 2012.The currently abandoned Grand Hotel is a Grade II Listed Victorian Hotel located in the City of Birmingham. The building was designed by architect Thomson Plevins in a French Renaissance architectural style. Construction began in 1875 and the Hotel opened 4 years later in 1879. Shortly after, in 1890 the hotel operator fell into financial difficulties and the business was handed back to the owners Hortons Estate Ltd. The owners then decided to revamp the Hotel in order to make it more appealing to the luxury market and extensive interior renovations took place, extensions were also built at the rear under the instructions of architecture firm Marin & Chamberlain. These renovations included the building of the Grosvenor Room which boasts a stunning decorative plaster ceiling in Louis XIV style decorations.

*Explore:*
After a 4 hour motorbike ride in what can only be described as a torrential downpour I finally found myself at my friends house, and after a quick hello and change of clothes we were off out. We had a somewhat eventful encounter at Dudley hospital, but that's a story for another timeEventually we found ourselves outside the grand, and after gaining access I let my friend (aka my tour guide) take us straight to the main attraction.. the ballroom! I was assured the only way down from the balcony was a precarious climb down a 15ft balcony wall.. only to walk round the corner and find a flight of stairs, doh! Apologies for the lack of pictures, i was amazed by the room and didnt take too many pictures! anyhow, on with some pictures!



























I know this is a somewhat controversial site, but seeing as it'public now I hope it's okay to post. If not, please remove - and my apologies. Thanks for looking!​


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice photos.


----------



## degenerate (Sep 6, 2015)

Jobs a good un! That's so nice.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2015)

That's just beautiful mate..


----------



## smiler (Sep 6, 2015)

That is outstanding, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 6, 2015)

Rocking that wide angle like a pro! Damn nice!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow! That is se room there! Great pix.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just an amazing building and belting photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice place! Fantastic photography too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ironsky (Sep 7, 2015)

A room fit for Kings and Emperors fingers crossed a new use can be found. Nice pics.


----------



## Lavino (Sep 7, 2015)

Excellent that mate. We drove around this a few weeks ago but was afternoon still gutted we didn't give it a try..


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 7, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## Conrad (Sep 9, 2015)

Quality write up, what a great place that is, stunning photos.


----------

